# Back TTC #2 at 38. CD1 anyone else want to join me?



## Mondie

Back trying for #2, well actually have been trying half heartedly for a few months. Last month tried properly and thought I was pregnant but no, af arrived this morning and I'm devastated :cry: 

So I've had a good cry and have decided to pick myself up and try again. It's really hard as all my NCT friends have had #2 or are pregnant, mind you they are all 30 so have time on their side.

If anyone would like to keep me company this month that would be fab!

Xx


----------



## MrsTB

Hi there mondie, I'll join you. I'm ttc #2 at 40 & currently cdpo 8. I've been trying for a few months now. I'm not getting any signs but I can't remember if I got any signs in the tww stage with my first one. Every time AF comes its the enormous guilt I feel that my dd won't be getting a sibling that gets me & the enormous pressure that comes with that to keep trying as that clock ticks on! It's that aspect for me that causes me the most of the emotional roller coaster ride for me! I try to stay positive but then part of me doesn't let myself get too positive IYKWIM so it's not such a feeling of devastation when AF comes...sorry I should say IF AF comes lol!


----------



## Mondie

Hi there, thanks for the reply. How old is you dd? My ds is 2.5 and I really want him to be a big brother. I don't know about you but I feel like I'm on a countdown and with every month with no bfp it gets harder.

With my ds it took us 11 months to conceive and it nearly broke me mentally. The month we got our bfp was the month I stopped caring, so maybe I need to chill out. Though I worry I don't have the time to chill as I'm getting older each month. Aaahhhh!! 

Anyway I'll stop moaning! I really hope this is your month for a bfp,mill keep my fingers crossed for you. When would you expect to find out this cycle if you are successful?


----------



## MrsTB

Hey there, if you see my signature you'll see my dd is just a little older than your ds & I see we joined the same year. I was 37 when I fell pregnant naturally with my dd & it's funny cos I'd say it was abt 11 months with us too! I definitely know what you mean about that countdown! What's also weird is cos it hasn't happened so far with us for #2 yet, I reminded all over again how hard it was getting pregnant with #1 then I get all anxious again. I mean once I fell pregnant (& I didn't expect that month of trying to succeed anymore than any other month we tried) but once it did I was so overjoyed but at the same time thinking now why didn't that happen sooner when I would've been just that bit younger. This time round & I read all the stats I just think it was a miracle we got our #1 & it just makes me think, things happen when they happen for a reason...what that reason is I'll never know lol! But it's the unsaid pressure to add to your first one that constantly is hanging over my head that gets me. Part of me thinks well least we're trying..& there's the flip side to it knowing that particular month you tried but failed. It's just if doesn't happen..it's not me it'll mainly affect for the future. 
I'm not too hopeful ths month as my DH was away for work the day my OPK was positive but we'd BD'd the night before...so we'll see in a week or so. Like I said my natural instinct has been to play it all down in the tww stages so I think I won't be as disappointed but every time I'm taken aback how devastated if feel when AF comes it's like I'm grieving for that day! Anyway let's try happy thoughts & hold onto the fact that we have LOs!


----------



## Mondie

Totally get the feeling of grieving when af arrives, I too have decided to try and not get my hopes up in this cycle but we'll see! 

Positive thoughts all round then eh!? I'll check in again soon, have a good few days &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AnneD

May I join, please? I'll be 40 before long and I'm trying for my second baby. My husband isn't entirely on board, so it's not going very well. My first baby is 2 and a bit, and I am in tww at the moment.


----------



## tag74

:hi: I am also 40 and in the TWW. Fx for all of us!


----------



## tw33ty

Joining you ladies! Currently 37 and ttc # 2 .. it's been about 1.5 years trying now .. would like to do it naturally.. not considering ivf or iui


----------



## MrsTB

AnneD said:


> May I join, please? I'll be 40 before long and I'm trying for my second baby. My husband isn't entirely on board, so it's not going very well. My first baby is 2 and a bit, and I am in tww at the moment.




tag74 said:


> :hi: I am also 40 and in the TWW. Fx for all of us!




tw33ty said:


> Joining you ladies! Currently 37 and ttc # 2 .. it's been about 1.5 years trying now .. would like to do it naturally.. not considering ivf or iui

Hi there ladies! Glad you can join us! Any of you get any signs in the tww stage when pregnant before? I'm getting nada at the moment & i am currently cdpo 9 but I don't think I got anything last time with #1, just no AF. When I originally posted I was cdpo 6 not 8! :dohh:


----------



## Mondie

Welcome everyone. I'm in the frustrating wait to ovulate and just wish it would hurry up so we can try again.

I didn't really have any in the 2ww with my ds but I remember thinking u was going to be sick on approx dpo11 but tested bfn. Once I had my bfp I had a lot of cramping, last cycle though I had loads of symptoms and I was convinced I was pg but nope. So I guess we're all so different!


----------



## Hula1

Hi Ladies,

Can i join ?

I m 39 (40 in 2 mns - ahhh!!) and ttc no 2. Had ds at 36, he s 3.5 now, took 18mns to concieve him. Concieved again this time last year after just 6mns of periods being back (was still bfeeding) but sadly mc at 10wks. No luck since and have been diagnosed with immune issues (high cytokines and high nks). I also have low amh. Also really feeling the age pressure and didn t count on how bad i d have this aching desire to be able to give my ds a sibling. Had hoped for a 3yr gap (which it would have been had i not miscarried last year), now will be lucky if its 4yrs and getting to thinking any age gap will be better than none ! We won t do ivf but are doing immune tx to ttc naturally.

On cd 1 today, had a really early ov last mn (day 8) so hoping for a better cycle this month. Good luck girls, babydust to all !


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies - I would like to pop in here and there as well. My DD is only 9 1/2 months so I am not even ovulating yet but, being 38 my husband and I want another as soon as possible. We are not protecting and just hoping we catch the first egg or that I begin to ovulate soon. I plan to stop breastfeeding as soon as my daughter is 1, at the end of May.

It took about 7 months to get pregnant the first time which ended in a very early MC. I then got pregnant my first ovulation and lost that pregnancy at 8 weeks. My second MC was very complicated and did not complete for about 1 month. I waited a few months to ttc and it then took only 2 more months to become pregnant with our daughter. I really don't know if I can cope with another loss but somehow I feel intuitively like I will get pregnant again and that the baby will be healthy.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Can I join in on the fun? I'm 37 but will be 38 in a little over 2 weeks. DS turns one two days after. It took us about 2 years to have DS so we decided that we would start trying right away for #2. I really want to be done having babies by 40 so we have a short window of time to get this done. :haha: When trying for DS we went down the clomid/femara/iui route with no luck then quit trying and BAM! This time we are just trying naturally. I did start taking Vitex to try and regulate my cycles. So far it has caused more confusion than anything.

Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Mondie said:


> Back trying for #2, well actually have been trying half heartedly for a few months. Last month tried properly and thought I was pregnant but no, af arrived this morning and I'm devastated :cry:
> 
> So I've had a good cry and have decided to pick myself up and try again. It's really hard as all my NCT friends have had #2 or are pregnant, mind you they are all 30 so have time on their side.
> 
> If anyone would like to keep me company this month that would be fab!
> 
> Xx

I know exactly how you feel hun, I really thought I was pregnant last cycle, then AF arrived this morning! We've been trying for 10 long months now :( I had a cry too, but trying to pick myself up now.. Back at cycle day 1, hoping this cycle is it for me. Ignore my ticker, it's slightly off! I hope this cycle brings you a :bfp:! :dust: When do you usually ovulate? :) x


----------



## Mondie

Hi Ladies

How are we all doing? I'm patiently waiting to ovulate (well not very patiently at all actually!) I usually ovulate on day 18 so still have a while to go yet. 

Positive thoughts everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. 
Can I join. I have joined a few threads lately in my obsession to get pregnant but this one really struck a chord as I'm in the same boat.
dd is 2 and a bit. It only took about 5 months of ntnp to conceive her. We started trying again for a sibling xmas 2013 when she was 10 months. Since then I've had an mc and a mmc.

Today I'm on cd16 and I usually o on cd21. I'm scared I wont o this cycle as I didnt last cycle. That was straight after the erpc (dd&c) for the mmc which I think is pretty common.
I had a cry this afternoon because my opk was still completely blank. The last time I used thEm I had a fade in surge. I feel the same about the age gap and guilt and sometimes I think it will never happen.


----------



## Hula1

Spudtastic, so sorry about your losses. Don t be too disheartened about your cycle as is it first one post dnc. i know it s frustrating waiting (esp at our age) but i guess if your body isn t ready then better for it to take a bit of time. 

I too never accounted for the guilt and overwhelming desire to give ds a sibling. If i m honest first baby was for us and although i d absolutely love another one for myself the main driving force for ttc no 2 is so ds isnt an only child. It s what pushed me on thru the pain of my mc and keeps me going thru these ttc difficulties (which are made worse by needing drugs for immune issues). Just feel i ve got to give it my best shot for him ! 

Also i see the age gap getting bigger. My ideal was 3yrs. If i fell this month it ll be 4yrs 4mns. But then again i try to think any gap is better than no sibling and i m doing all i can so i guess we should all try not to beat ourselves up !

Hope your cycle settles down soon.

Hi to everyone else. I m waiting for ov and hoping it doesn t come as early as last mn (day 8!). On day 6 today. Sounds like a few of us are waiting for ov.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hula - you described it exactly. When I got pregnant with dd I wasn't worried if I had kids or not. Now I have dd I love her so much and I want her to have a sibling.
I hope you get a bfp soon.

I just did an opk (eearly) at 10 am. I usually do them at 2pm. Its practically positive. So will do another around midday. We bd cd13 and cd16 So will try tonight too. I'm sick though and so is dh.


----------



## MrsTB

Happy early Mother's Day to me! ...I'm in shock...overjoyed shock but still shock. These past few days all I've been doing is steeling myself not to break down at the first sign of AF...that I will be strong! 

https://[URL=https://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mrsb5810/happy%20mothers%20day/?action=view&current=e26040a99d578c19f2587aa9751166ae.jpg][IMG]https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mrsb5810/happy%20mothers%20day/th_e26040a99d578c19f2587aa9751166ae.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrsTB

I'm so in shock ..lets try again 

https://https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mrsb5810/happy%20mothers%20day/th_e26040a99d578c19f2587aa9751166ae.jpg


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, MrsTB!!! Awesome BFP!!


----------



## Mondie

Wow congrats! Wishing you a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## MrsTB

Thanks Megan & Mondie! Still trying to get my head around it, both me & DH in happy shock! Didn't see it coming especially as we could only BD the night before my CBFM showed peak fertility when I usually test 1st thing in the morning, as DH was away for the rest of the week due to his work. 
I was literally closing my eyes everytime I went to the toilet cos I couldnt bear to see any signs of spotting/AF etc. 
Still early days but least it shows our bits still working & there's hope for us older mums! Will still keeping check on you all on this thread if you don't mind & hoping my positive thoughts for all bring a happy result for you too xx


----------



## Hula1

Yay Mrs B !! Fantastic news. Def hang around to cheer us on. x


----------



## MrsTB

Hula1 said:


> Yay Mrs B !! Fantastic news. Def hang around to cheer us on. x

Definitely will do Hula! I'm still here & haven't forgotten about you ladies. Sending you out much positive vibes & hugs! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mondie

Well I'm out before I've even started this cycle, my husband had put his back out. Just another problem facing us older parents. Very sad but he can't help it, another month lost... Tick tock and all that! 

Hope you are all having a better time of it...


----------



## ItsAWonder

MrsTB - Congrats!!! What great news and what a great way to start out a new thread!

Spudtastic - my first cycles after both of my miscarriages were off but after the first cycles they went back to normal. I hope the same happens for you.


----------



## MrsTB

Mondie said:


> Well I'm out before I've even started this cycle, my husband had put his back out. Just another problem facing us older parents. Very sad but he can't help it, another month lost... Tick tock and all that!
> 
> Hope you are all having a better time of it...

Aah Mondie, I'm so sorry to hear that! It's very frustrating when things like that in life badly time themselves but least you won't have to possibly face that awful dashed hope feeling to contend with that comes with AF this month. I hope your DH's back problem not too serious though & he gets better soon xx


----------



## Spudtastic

ItsAWonder said:


> Spudtastic - my first cycles after both of my miscarriages were off but after the first cycles they went back to normal. I hope the same happens for you.

thanks itsawonder. I o'd this month and I'm currently in 4dpo so I only had one off cycle  

Mondie - I hope dhs back gets better soon. I was thinking the same thing yesterday. My hip is sore which makes bd not as fun lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

Im not feeling pregnant this cycle but something strange happened. 
Afte my erpc I told dd baby was in heaven in the sky. We don't talk about the baby much but sometimes dd who just turned two likes to talk about it. Last month she randomly said 'baby come back. Soon'.

Then last Thursday I got a positive on my opks. Friday morning I woke up with hideous o pains. They went away around lunch time. Then at 8 pm in the evening my daughter randomly says to me 'baby back in tummy mum'. The timing was so perfectthat I've been trying to convince myself I'm pregnant. I'll let you know Monday lol.


----------



## MeganS0326

Spudtastic said:


> Im not feeling pregnant this cycle but something strange happened.
> Afte my erpc I told dd baby was in heaven in the sky. We don't talk about the baby much but sometimes dd who just turned two likes to talk about it. Last month she randomly said 'baby come back. Soon'.
> 
> Then last Thursday I got a positive on my opks. Friday morning I woke up with hideous o pains. They went away around lunch time. Then at 8 pm in the evening my daughter randomly says to me 'baby back in tummy mum'. The timing was so perfectthat I've been trying to convince myself I'm pregnant. I'll let you know Monday lol.

Spud - That would be soooo amazing if you do end up being prego! I'm excited for your test day! I hope you get a super BFP with a sticky sticky bean!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Spudtastic - eerily coincidental. Fingers crossed your dd is right! I love how intuition, spirits, or whatever it is works.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed too. 5dpo today. It's such a slowwwwww wait.


----------



## Hula1

Spudtastic how sweet of your dd, i ve got everything crossed for you that ur LO is right as that would be amazing.

Afm got my peak today on day 12, so prob day 13 ov which is a relief after day 8 last mn. Typically today ds and i came down with the tummy bug dh had at the weekend. However i was determined not to miss this one so managed a quick bd despite feeling shocking ! Oh the things we do ....&#128541;


----------



## Spudtastic

Ha ha hula. I did the same thing last Wednesday. I had a bug and felt terrible so I jumped into bed tee hee. I hope you catch that eggy


----------



## MrsTB

Spudtastic said:


> Im not feeling pregnant this cycle but something strange happened.
> Afte my erpc I told dd baby was in heaven in the sky. We don't talk about the baby much but sometimes dd who just turned two likes to talk about it. Last month she randomly said 'baby come back. Soon'.
> 
> Then last Thursday I got a positive on my opks. Friday morning I woke up with hideous o pains. They went away around lunch time. Then at 8 pm in the evening my daughter randomly says to me 'baby back in tummy mum'. The timing was so perfectthat I've been trying to convince myself I'm pregnant. I'll let you know Monday lol.

Fx for you Spud!! :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you  7 dpo. Still not feeling pregnant but I'm still hoping


----------



## Alita

Im 39 and expecting number 2 ,(had my first at 38 ) after a miscarriage at 37 and diagnosed with extremely low amh (0.3)we got pregnant naturally both times 
i just wanted to send hope to the ladies that is possible 
:baby:


----------



## Mika80

37 (almost 38) TTC #2 for 6 months. LO is 29 months.

I am considering trying Maya Abdominal Massage, anybody else ever tried it?


----------



## rmsh1

Hi. I'm 36 but can I join? I'm craving company now that we are starting to TTC number 2 after a loss in February. Took 14 months to conceive our daughter so I am really apprehensive about going through all this stress again :( the pregnancy that I recently loss was a lovely surprise that sadly was not meant to be. So we are fully TTC now


----------



## Hobnob

Marking my place in this thread lol! I'm 39 in 2 months and TTC our 2nd. I have a 4 and a half year old girl already. TTC after a 5 year gap is actually more daunting than TTC first time around! I've been off the BCP since August last year and my cycles have settled at about 27 days long. This is cycle #1 and I'm on CD 12, due to OV on CD14/15 ish.


----------



## MeganS0326

Alita- Thanks for popping in to share your story and giving me some hope! Congrats and I hope you have a H&H pregnancy!

Mika80- Welcome! Never heard of Maya Ab massage before so I did a quick google search. Sounds interesting. If you do end up going for it be sure to let us know how it went.

rmshi1 - Welcome! So sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope you catch a sticky eggie real soon!

Hobnob - Welcome! Good luck on catching that eggie in a few days!! Fx

AFM, AF arrived today so I'm CD1. Yuck! Hoping she is gone by Thursday (my birthday) or at least by Saturday (DS 1st birthday). Not feeling hopeful about this cycle. We will be traveling during O time so not sure how much BD'ing we will be able to get in.

I hope everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## Hobnob

Thanks for the welcome Megan - sorry to hear about AF :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hope I'm not too old to join you ladies.....I am 41 (42 in May) and ttc number 2. My little girl turned 3 last week. Started trying last March and had a chemical pregnancy in April...then tried May-July, no luck. Stopped for 4 months and now been trying since December. So this is my 9th cycle I guess.:cry:

Fell pregnant first month with daughter at 37....I guess my eggs are few and far between and no very good any more.

Currently doing acupuncture and started taking black cohosh and other herbs this month...oh and epo. Every little helps:happydance: I also started charting temp this month to see what's going on alongside opks

Hi everyone!

Oh and I am currently cd 10 I think


----------



## Hobnob

:hi:mitchnorm! I'm on cd12 and due to ov soon. Fingers crossed this will be our lucky month!


----------



## mitchnorm

I hope so...anyone giving themselves a timescale to get a BFP then giving up? I keep thinking I should....I had 42 in my head, but not sure if will actually stop. I didn't want such a big age gap but obviously wasn't meant to be......yet :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

I have no time scale for when to give up but there is only so much TTC I can take. Took 14 months with my daughter and I am not sure I can go through all of that again :(

Good luck everyone


----------



## mitchnorm

rmsh1 said:


> I have no time scale for when to give up but there is only so much TTC I can take. Took 14 months with my daughter and I am not sure I can go through all of that again :(
> 
> Good luck everyone

Good luck to you x x


----------



## MrsTB

Spudtastic said:


> Thank you  7 dpo. Still not feeling pregnant but I'm still hoping

Any news Spud?! Fx for you!! 



MeganS0326 said:


> Alita- Thanks for popping in to share your story and giving me some hope! Congrats and I hope you have a H&H pregnancy!
> 
> Mika80- Welcome! Never heard of Maya Ab massage before so I did a quick google search. Sounds interesting. If you do end up going for it be sure to let us know how it went.
> 
> rmshi1 - Welcome! So sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope you catch a sticky eggie real soon!
> 
> Hobnob - Welcome! Good luck on catching that eggie in a few days!! Fx
> 
> AFM, AF arrived today so I'm CD1. Yuck! Hoping she is gone by Thursday (my birthday) or at least by Saturday (DS 1st birthday). Not feeling hopeful about this cycle. We will be traveling during O time so not sure how much BD'ing we will be able to get in.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a lovely day!

Good luck mika80, hobnob & rsmh1!!! Here's wishing this is your lucky month! 

Megan so sorry AF came!! Yeah last thing you want is having AF spoil your birthday! I caught when DH was away travelling for work around my O time last month so we could only BD the once instead of our 2-3 times around my O time ...so you never know!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. 

MrsTB - af arrived early at 12dpo so I'm currently on cd8. I'm hoping to put a lot more effort into it this month. I'm a late ovulator so it's a long wait.

Rmsh - I agree on the ttc timescale. We've been ttc no2 for 17 or 18 months with a mc and mmc. When af arrived this month I was ready to give up. Then o draws near and I think 'jjust one more try'.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hobnob - how are you feeling? When are you testing?

Mitchnorm - welcome. I also didn't want such an age gap. Started ttc when dd was 9 months though ay first it was ntnp.


----------



## Hobnob

Spudtastic said:


> Hobnob - how are you feeling? When are you testing?
> 
> Mitchnorm - welcome. I also didn't want such an age gap. Started ttc when dd was 9 months though ay first it was ntnp.

I'm about 9 dpo (don't do temps or opk's so guessing) not holding out much hope tbh as don't think I've Ov'd this month as haven't got sore boobs like I'd normally get after ovulation. Have had tummy cramps on and off though but trying desperately not to read anything into it! AF due 8/9th April.

How are you Spud ?


----------



## Spudtastic

Cd9 for me. I'm patiently waiting for o which is normally cd18 to 21. I'm really hoping this month is going to be bfp month


----------



## rmsh1

Tested this morning :bfp: !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hobnob

:bfn: for me today :-( I tested after convincing myself that the cramps and nausea were symptoms. Might just be too early though as not due til Tues. Gutted :-(


----------



## Hobnob

rmsh1 said:


> Tested this morning :bfp: !!!

Yay congrats!:happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, rmsh1!!!! I have everything crossed that this is your sticky rainbow baby!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hobnob said:


> :bfn: for me today :-( I tested after convincing myself that the cramps and nausea were symptoms. Might just be too early though as not due til Tues. Gutted :-(

Sorry for your bfn hobnob. I'm hoping it's just too early to test and that af doesn't arrive this month.


----------



## Spudtastic

rmsh1 said:


> Tested this morning :bfp: !!!

congratulations again :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

rmsh1 said:


> Tested this morning :bfp: !!!

Congratulations!!!!

10dpo and no symptoms really. Not hopeful x


----------



## rmsh1

I tested at 11 dpo and was clearly bfn. Yesterday was 13 dpo and positive but I started to spot yesterday afternoon so it might not be sticky. It is only 8am here now and I have a long day of knicker watching today :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## rmsh1

Spotting seems to have stopped. Hope it has stopped for a good 9 months now


----------



## ItsAWonder

Are you ladies still around?

rmsh1 - did the spotting stop for good? I sure hope so!

I actually got my first postpartum AF on 4/15. Although I am not actively tracking my cycles, we are not protecting and we did manage to sneak in an attempt while I had stretcy CM (which was not easy as we were visiting my family and sharing a room with our 11 month old). In the past I only got pregnant when I was following SMEP, having sex the morning of ovulation, doing Mayan massage and acupuncture. Now, with our DD, I just don't have time for that regime. We are hoping my body has just figured out how to get pregnant and hoping for a healthy egg. Should I have any more losses we may or may not continue to ttc but I honestly feel like my next pregnancy will be healthy.


----------



## rmsh1

Yes spotting stopped and am now 8.5 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm still around too. I just got a bfp on Saturday 

Rmsh - I'm glad your spotting stopped.


----------



## Hula1

Yep me too, just not much too report. On day 9 waiting for ov.

Yay spudtastic congrats on the bfp !! 

Keep em coming ladies, this is going to be our lucky thread !


----------



## Mondie

I'm still around too, had a chemical last cycle so that was a bummer to say the least. Back on cd 6 so hoping to get a sticky bean this month. 

Congratulations to all of you with bfp's xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Mondie - Chemicals are awful. I had one last year :cry: I felt cheated!

13 DPO here - tested yesterday but not FMU and it was BFN. I am not hopeful - temperature still up but expecting a drop any day now

42 in 2 weeks time so that's depressing


----------



## ItsAWonder

rmsh1 - that is such good news :). Congratulations!

Spudtastic - Congrats to you too!!! You must be so excited!

Mondie - I have had a chemical in the past as well and it was heartbreaking. I hope your next BFP sticks around and I am sorry for your loss.

Mtichnorm - 42 years young. Times are different now.

AFM - I expect AF, I think, later this week but am not completely sure. Starting next month I will use OPKs but other than that we are just going to take it easy and hope for the best.


----------



## mitchnorm

Well 15 dpo and not fmu I got a bfp...Faint on an IC. Hopeful but also cautious after chemical last year....Fingers crossed for a sticky one. Will test again in the morning x


----------



## Mondie

Mitch.. Keeping everything crossed for you that's it's a sticky bean xxx


----------



## MrsTB

rmsh1 said:


> Tested this morning :bfp: !!!




Spudtastic said:


> I'm still around too. I just got a bfp on Saturday
> 
> Rmsh - I'm glad your spotting stopped.




Mondie said:


> I'm still around too, had a chemical last cycle so that was a bummer to say the least. Back on cd 6 so hoping to get a sticky bean this month.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you with bfp's xx


Hi all, am still around lurking! Mondie so sorry to hear about your chemical :-(, hope you have better luck this time round. 
Rmsh & Spuds.. super congrats! 
I have my scan tmrw i will be 12+5, finally get to see if there's anything going on in there! I had major nausea weeks 4-9, my large bust which I normally call my comedy boobs are off the scale & very sore which I get reminded about every time my nearly 3yr old dd jumps on me! Biggest gripe of mine is this stupid pregnancy acne which I thought would've shown signs of relenting..apparently not! 
Fingers xd for you all! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Bfn this morning so my bodies obviously playing tricks on me :cry:


----------



## Spudtastic

mitchnorm said:


> Bfn this morning so my bodies obviously playing tricks on me :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry mitchnorm. There's nothing worse than those phantom bfps making you think you're pregnant.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mitchnorm - sorry to hear that. Spudtastic is right - what a nasty trick.

MrsTB - 12 weeks already, that was fast! Good luck with your scan.


----------



## MrsTB

ItsAWonder said:


> Mitchnorm - sorry to hear that. Spudtastic is right - what a nasty trick.
> 
> MrsTB - 12 weeks already, that was fast! Good luck with your scan.

Thanks Wonder! Scan went well & she dated me 3 days ahead then i thought so I'm 13+6 today & NT measurement was normal too which is reassuring.

Mitchnorm sorry about your BFN :hugs:, I know that disappointment well..hang in there! x


----------



## Plex

Hi can i join? I have bought a tonne of supplements and plan on rattling all the way to a bfp! I plan to start them after i get af, which is due anytime now fxd. 

Looking forward to chatting :D :flower:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, we are officially going to ttc this month. I still have my opks from before I got pregnant with my daughter. Unfortunately they expired in November but I hope they will work anyway. No temping, supplements or any of that for me but I will check CM and opks. If we can manage it we will use the SMEP as well since that worked for us last time and I will probably do some fertility massage.

CD 4 today. My last cycle, which was my first full cycle since having my daughter, was 30 days so 2 days longer than before I was pregnant. Fingers crossed it doesn't take a year this time and that I don't have any more miscarriages!


----------



## MeganS0326

ItsAWonder said:


> Well, we are officially going to ttc this month. I still have my opks from before I got pregnant with my daughter. Unfortunately they expired in November but I hope they will work anyway. No temping, supplements or any of that for me but I will check CM and opks. If we can manage it we will use the SMEP as well since that worked for us last time and I will probably do some fertility massage.
> 
> CD 4 today. My last cycle, which was my first full cycle since having my daughter, was 30 days so 2 days longer than before I was pregnant. Fingers crossed it doesn't take a year this time and that I don't have any more miscarriages!

Welcome to the official TTC game! Good luck! Hoping for a speedy BFP for you!


----------



## Mondie

Well I'm 4dpo so fingers crossed for a sticky this month. 

Welcome Plex, hope you get a bfp very soon.

Itsawonder, I'll keep my my fingers crossed for a bfp for you too

Xx


----------



## Mondie

Hope you are all well? I'm currently 10dpo today and have what looks like a faint bfp on an ic. What do you ladies think? Am I seeing something that's not there, it seems to be pink in colour? Maybe I'm clutching at straws!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## rmsh1

I think I can see something but it is hard to tell on my phone :)


----------



## Spudtastic

I can see something too. I reckon you'd see it on a frer now if you can get your hands on one. Good luck.


----------



## MeganS0326

Mondie I totally see that. I vote BFP!! Can't wait for next test!!!


----------



## Mondie

MeganS0326 said:


> Mondie I totally see that. I vote BFP!! Can't wait for next test!!!

Did a frer this morning, looks like a proper bfp today!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mitchnorm

Mondie said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> Mondie I totally see that. I vote BFP!! Can't wait for next test!!!
> 
> Did a frer this morning, looks like a proper bfp today!!Click to expand...

Yay definately BFP...congratulations x x:happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations mondie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

That's a BFP if I've ever seen one!!! Congrats!!!

I will ovulate soon, probably w/in the next three days but I'm not completely sure. I hope some of the BFP luck in this group rubs off!


----------



## MrsTB

Mondie said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> Mondie I totally see that. I vote BFP!! Can't wait for next test!!!
> 
> Did a frer this morning, looks like a proper bfp today!!Click to expand...

OMG!! Congrats Mondie!! So so happy for you!:yipee::happydance::happydance:
How you feeling? xx


----------



## Mondie

Thanks MrsTB! I'm feeling good, boobs are incredibly sore but that's it so far. I had bad morning sickness with DS so waiting for that to kick in! 

It's still early days so trying not to get too excited.

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, I am pretty sure I ovulated on my daughter's first birthday - May 30th - which makes me 2dpo. Definitely not getting my hopes up but you never know...


----------



## MeganS0326

5dpo here. So impatient to test! I feel like we covered our bases pretty good this month and I think the Vitex is finally starting to work! Not hopeful for a BFP though. Wishing really hard that I can give DH an early father's Day present. 

Itsawonder, we can wait it out together, are you doing anything fun to help you pass the time. So far I've just been doing housework and it hasn't helped at all. lol


----------



## mitchnorm

8 dpo here I think :wacko:

No symptoms of anything really:shrug:


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm thinking about you ladies in the tww and I'm hoping you get your bfps.


----------



## MeganS0326

7dpo here today. I've been so good, haven't poas yet. So not like me. Trying to hold out until at least tomorrow. How is everyone else doing?

Mitchnorm, have you tested yet? FX you get a BFP!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

MeganS0326 said:


> 7dpo here today. I've been so good, haven't poas yet. So not like me. Trying to hold out until at least tomorrow. How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Mitchnorm, have you tested yet? FX you get a BFP!!!

No I have had a couple of bfps a day or two before AF which turned out to be chemical pregnancies which sucks. I am now waiting til at least day AF is due....which is 8th:wacko:


----------



## MeganS0326

I've had a few chemicals myself so I can appreciate that. I'm just to much of a poas-aholic to wait. Also, I have PCOS and sometimes I have super long cycles so AF doesn't always show when she is supposed to. Well, good luck, I hope AF stays far away!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - Megan - did you test today?

Re: how I wait things out, well, I don't have time to think much about it. Although I only work part-time my husband owns a restaurant/bar so he works 7 days a week. We don't have our daughter in daycare so we swap off with her. We only have time together 2-3 evenings per week and one day until 4 so I am busy, busy, busy. I just today realized I am 5 dpo.

My plan is not to test and to just wait for AF as I have also had chemicals but you never know!


----------



## MeganS0326

Itsawonder, I ended up testing yesterday (7dpo) and today (8dpo) and both were BFN's. I know it's still early but feeling out. I guess we will see what the next few days brings. :coffee:

You sound like you have mastered the tww. Glad you can keep busy and distracted. I'm a SAHM with a 14month old. He keeps me pretty busy for the most part but not busy enough for me to forget about obsessing over when to test. :haha: I have everything crossed that you get your BFP this month! Maybe we'll both be lucky and can be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## ItsAWonder

I hope so Megan! And you are right, it is still early so stay positive. You never know how things may turn out... :)


----------



## TLK

Hello everyone! I am 38 and ttc #2. I have a 2 year old VERY busy son. We have been trying since August and have had 2 miscarriages since then. What a roller coaster! I am currently on my first month of clomid and CD 11. Trying to BD every second day. My opk are still pretty white! Good luck to you all and congrats to those lucky ones with a BFP!


----------



## MeganS0326

TLK said:


> Hello everyone! I am 38 and ttc #2. I have a 2 year old VERY busy son. We have been trying since August and have had 2 miscarriages since then. What a roller coaster! I am currently on my first month of clomid and CD 11. Trying to BD every second day. My opk are still pretty white! Good luck to you all and congrats to those lucky ones with a BFP!

Welcome! Good luck catching that eggie this month. Did you use Clomid to conceive your son?


----------



## TLK

No I didn't - I was just about to start Clomid but got pregnant the first cycle. My cycles were regular after I had my son but in the past few months they have been getting longer and longer. My fertility doc thought this might help...

Oh and my husband is 32 too. 

Where are you in the cycle?


----------



## ItsAWonder

TLK - sorry for your losses. I do wish you the best of luck and hope it comes soon!

I am 10dpo today. No symptoms but also not really paying attention. If luteal phase has not changed since pregnancy than I should get AF in 4 days. I will say, with all previous pregnancies, I got really, really bloated about 1 week before AF was due so I am assuming I am not pregnant. Still hopeful though!


----------



## mitchnorm

BFP :happydance:

Got first one last Thursday 11 dpo...then strong positives every day since. Feeling pretty positive that this won't be a chemical (I've had 3 in last year).... Feels different somehow:thumbup:

Good luck to you all x x x


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Mitchnorm!!!! I've got everything crossed that this one is sticky for you!!!

Itsawonder, I hope the next four days speed by and AF stays far away!!

AFM, other than my chart being insane, I'm having no pregnancy symptoms. Today is 13dpo. I haven't tested yet today (can't bring myself to see another BFN) but tested yesterday and it was negative. AF should be here tomorrow so I'm just going to wait it out. :coffee:


----------



## Spudtastic

Mitchnorm - congratulations. Yay. I'm very excited for you  

Megan - still keeping my fingers crossed for you x x 

Itsawonder - I'm hoping this is your month too. 

Tlk - I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Mondie

Congrats Mitchnorm! Lovely news. FX for everyone else xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Yeah Mitchnorm!!!! Congratulations!!!

Megan - I hope AF stays away!

Still not testing here, still no symptoms.....


----------



## mitchnorm

ItsAWonder said:


> Yeah Mitchnorm!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Megan - I hope AF stays away!
> 
> Still not testing here, still no symptoms.....

I had no symptoms this month either.....had sore boobs previous months which I thought was a good sign....obviously not.


----------



## ItsAWonder

AF came for me so now on CD4. Feel fine about it though and looking forward to a date night with hubby and wine :)


----------



## MeganS0326

AF officially got me too, CD2 today. BOO!!!! Onward to next month! Itsawonder, we will get it next time!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes fingers crossed ladies. I'm still popping in to see owhen you get your bfps


----------



## MeganS0326

Spud, I can't believe you are 10 weeks already! How is everything going? 2nd tri is just a few short weeks away!


----------



## Spudtastic

MeganS0326 said:


> Spud, I can't believe you are 10 weeks already! How is everything going? 2nd tri is just a few short weeks away!

It's gone by so slowly and quickly all at the same time. My scan is at 13 weeks on 6th July so all being good then we'll tell family and friends.

How are you doing?


----------



## MeganS0326

Yay for telling family and friends!! That's when it started to feel really real for me with DS. I'm doing good. I'm optimistic about this cycle. I've been on Vitex since January trying to regulate my irregular cycles from the PCOS and last month was the first month that I feel it has finally started to work. I have everything crossed for a BFP in the next few months. The only issue I have is that if I do get pregnant this cycle I'll have another March baby. (DS and I have birthday's that are 2 days apart in March) but no way am I skipping a month.


----------



## Spudtastic

MeganS0326 said:


> Yay for telling family and friends!! That's when it started to feel really real for me with DS. I'm doing good. I'm optimistic about this cycle. I've been on Vitex since January trying to regulate my irregular cycles from the PCOS and last month was the first month that I feel it has finally started to work. I have everything crossed for a BFP in the next few months. The only issue I have is that if I do get pregnant this cycle I'll have another March baby. (DS and I have birthday's that are 2 days apart in March) but no way am I skipping a month.

Good luck for this cycle and that the Vitex works this month. I was tested for PCOS as I have irregular cycles too but it seems I don't have PCOS. WHich is great but I still got pregnant this time from a CD26 ovulation. It does freak me out a bit that it was late so I'm hoping that the baby is healthy.

There's nothing wrong with birthdays close together....
NOV - my dads bday
DEC - my, my mums bday, dh's brother and his dad.
Jan - Dh's mum
Feb - DD, my brother
And this one is due Jan 11.
It will keep us on our toes.


----------



## rmsh1

My daughter was a cd25 baby. And that was an early ovulation for me :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks rmsh. I guess I'm worried because I had ewcm from cd18 so I feel my body was trying to ger tge egg out but failing. I thought about the harmony test but to be fair I'd probably also do the nt scan etc and the harmony test costs $1000. 

How are you doing?


----------



## TLK

Hi Ladies - so fun to see all the BFP's here! I am currently 7dpo (I think - first month on clomid and had a three day surge) - so not sure when I should count DP1. I should have tempted. 

My son is asleep and my DH is away - man it feels nice to have a nice quite place to myself. Good luck everyone! I hope this is our month!


----------



## MeganS0326

TLK - good luck this month! When are you going to start testing?

Spud - I never O before CD20 so if a late O is a bad thing I'm screwed. lol But with DS I didn't O until CD29 and he's a happy and healthy 15 month old.

AFM, CD6 today. Boring times. Anyone have anything special planned for this father's Day weekend?


----------



## Spudtastic

Megan - thank you for the reassurance. I normally ovulate cd18 to 22 so 26 was late for me. It's good to know. Father's day in NZ is in sept but I did have to organise cards for my dad in england. Instead it's the shortest day on sunday so we're going to have a bbw.

Tlk - not long now until testing. Good luck. My dd has just given up daytime naps so I miss that quiet time.


----------



## La Bergere

May I join your group?
My DD is 19 months and we've decided to start trying for #2. First month has gone badly when I was 15 days late before AF arrived and I'm always like clock work, so I've become a little anxious about the whole thing and whether I've missed the boat. 
It took us 9 months first time round, so we're not expecting anything to happen quickly!
I've just turned 38 and feel like my clock is now ticking very loudly! 

Baby dust to all! :thumbup:


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome La Bergere!!! Glad to have you in the group. I know what you mean about the ticking clock. It took us over 2 years to conceive DS. I know having babies past 40 is totally fine for some ladies but 40 is my cut off date so I really feel the pressure. Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## TLK

I'm 38 (39 in December) and just finished my 1st round of clomid and had a negative HPT this morning. I can't stop crying. We dtd almost every day from day 10-20. Had beautiful positive OPK on CD 16 and 17. Used preseed. All tests done at the Fertility Clinic are normal. I'm devastated. And losing hope. I know I'm lucky to have a healthy 2 years old but I still really want a sibling for him. My friends are all pregnant with their second. They are all younger than me. I wish I started this earlier. Now, I'm wondering if I should even consider IVF. Ugh. I just can't stop crying. And I have clients in an hour - How do you guys stay positive and hopeful?


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: TLK. BFN's suck so much. FX next cycle is the one for you. I too struggle to stay positive and hopeful. It took us 2+ years and over 10k in fertility treatments before I got pregnant with DS so I get real doubtful that we will ever get pregnant again. Now that I'm a SAHM and we live off one income there is no way we could afford even one round of clomid :nope: My only hope is that my crappy ovaries start working properly and that we get another miracle baby. Can you afford to go down the IVF route? Have you thought about doing IUI?


----------



## ItsAWonder

TLK - I am sorry this has been so hard for you but hope you are feeling better today. We struggled to get pregnant with our first with 2 miscarriages along the way. What really helped me, both emotionally and physically, was getting acupuncture and doing Mayan Fertility Massage. Of course, with an almost 13 month old at home i have no time for acupuncture this time around but maybe, if you can squeeze it in, it will help.

Another thing we do is SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan). Between the above treatments and this plan we had a successful pregnancy within a couple of months.
This cycle will be our second month ttc our second baby so we'll see how it goes.

La Bergere - Welcome and good luck!!

Megan - Hopefully your body will now know how to get pregnant. How is your cycle going?

I got a +OPK this morning so should ovulate Saturday. Hoping for a good cycle, healthy sperm and a healthy egg!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Jess_11

Hi all! 

I'd love to join if there's any one still around :winkwink: 

I just turned 37 and ttc#2 for the past 4/5 months or so. Wasn't really using opk's (not properly anyway) and only doing it half-heartadly.
So this month I bought the smilie face ov kits, got a smiley on Thursday evening so only got the chance to dtd Thursday night and Friday morning. Hoping i'm covered but I don't think it was enough.

I have an almost 3 year old and would love to give him a sibling. It breaks my heart seeing him playing on his own. I think there's a few here that feel the same.

I had a chemical before I conceived my little boy and also a mmc @10.5 weeks. I had a chemical last July as well. These were all from just one time dtd so I knew it was as soon as I actually went to try it wouldn't happen! 
I'm really worried my age is against me now. Anyway baby dust to all, fingers crossed for lots of :bfp: soon :flower:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Welcome Jess_11! Our cycles are on a very similar track as I got my smiley Thurs. AM so, for me, I most likely ovulated on Saturday. I am using OPKs but no other form of tracking this time around.

Age doesn't have as much to do with it as we are made to believe. My doctor was telling me how most of the studies were done on one color/class of women in the 50's and with a small test group. He doesn't believe that age comes into play until 40 and then there is a higher change of miscarriage b/c more eggs are substandard but pregnancy can and will still happen. Of course our fertility is declining but we have all had kids and can do so again.

Good luck to you!


----------



## MeganS0326

Well said, Itsawonder!

Welcome Jess!! So sorry for your losses. I hope you get a sticky little bean soon.


----------



## Spudtastic

Jess - welcome. I hope you get your bfp too. I feel the same way about giving my daughter a sibling. It also breaks my heart too to see her playing on her own. That exactly sums it up and that's what keeps me going.

It's a wonder - great post about age and pregnancy. So often we hear it's doom and gloom after 35.

I'm having a stressful week. I have a bad feeling about this pregnancy. I hope it's just being pregnant after a loss . I wish I had bought a doppler. I'm 12+1 and I still have a squishy tummy. I can't fewel my uterus yet and ms has eased. These were my mmc symptoms last time. I have a midwife appointment on Thurs amd a scan next Monday.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Spud. I bet you are just nervous since you have had a prior loss. Not sure about the squishy tummy but I think ms is supposed to fade by the second tri which you are fast approaching. I'll keep you in my prayers. Hope Thursday comes quickly for you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Megan. I'm really hoping the midwife can pick up baby's heartbeat on a doppler on Thursday. I've been so tempted to call her to see if I can get my appointment sooner but I'm trying not to be THAT person ha ha.


----------



## Jess_11

Thanks for the welcome girls. 
Itsawonder when will you test do you think? I'm so crap at waiting it out but am really trying this time. I poas this morning and negative of course! I'm only like 4dpo!

Megan where are you at in your cycle? I'm on my phone so hard to scroll back. 

Spud you poor thing, I hope Thursday comes quick for you. It's a constant worry, we worry about getting a bfp, then we do and it's a whole other set of worries! I can imagine you are nervous but try keep calm for now. 

Afm, I booked a pelvic scan for next Tuesday just to make sure all looks ok with my insides &#128512; After ov every month I've been having niggling pains in my right ovary so just want to rule out cysts and the likes. 

Hope everyone is good girls &#128536; xx


----------



## Jess_11

Meant to say spud, it's probably no harm you don't have a doppler. You would drive yourself mad if you couldn't hear the heartbeat. With my son it was 16 weeks before I heard it, me being me I started trying to find it at 8 weeks&#128563;


----------



## MeganS0326

Jess, I'm 5dpo according to FF so we are super close on days. I'm not fully convinced FF is right though. I usually don't O until late in my cycle (like CD20-CD25) and it says I O'd on CD12 which is crazy town. It might be attributed to the Vitex I'm taking but I guess we will see. Good luck at your scan. Hope you get the all clear.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Spudtastic - sorry you are so concerned but I remember feeling the exact same way when my symptoms subsided. I remember many women here saying the same thing. From about 12 weeks until I had a bump and started to feel movement I was really worried. The good news is that your MS subsided! What this really means is that you are moving forward as you should be. You are almost in second trimester which is the easiest of the three and when you finally get to tell people. I agree with Jess - you will probably drive yourself mad with a doppler b/c often times you won't pick up the heartbeat.

If you can't wait until Thursday just call your midwife. My ob started doing ultrasounds for me at 4 weeks when I was pregnant with my DD b/c I was so worried. He wanted me to stay relaxed so I could remain healthy. Who cares if you are "that woman". You have been through a lot.

In the meantime, take a hike, read a book, run, gt a massage - do whatever it is you do to relax and get a babysitter while you do it. You deserve it!

Jess - good luck with your appointment, I hope you are having O pain and nothing more. I am going to try to hold out for AF but if I do test I will let you all know!

Megan - I hope this means the Vitex is working and your cycles are shortening.

AFM - 3dpo, 10 or 11 more days to go..... ho hum.....


----------



## Jess_11

Hi girls, just popping in to say hi,

Spud good luck today, I really hope everything works out for you. You'll be in my thoughts, everything crossed for you xx

Megan I never heard of Vitex, must check it up. Does it do the same as agnus cactus (sorry not sure how to spell it)? 
I think if I don't get a bfp this month I might need to start using something to maybe ov a bit earlier as at the moment everything points to cd16 / cd17. I don't think that's too bad but it couldn't hurt to try gear my body up to ov earlier.

ItsaWonder, I know, 6dpo here too. you must be the same as well? I'm really trying not to test as well. 

Anyone any sympotoms? I have sore boobs is all, nothing unusual there though! Due AF this day next week so we shall see. 
Hope everyone is well, the weather here is scorching, well compared to the rain and cold we're used to :haha:


----------



## MeganS0326

Spud, thinking of you today. Hope all goes well. :hugs:

Jess, Vitex is also called angus-castus or chaste tree. I'm taking it to help regulate my crazy hormones since I have PCOS. If FF is right I O'd on CD12 this cycle. I usually O on like CD20. I hope this means I will start having shorter cycles but we shall see. As for symptoms, I'm 7dpo today and so far nothing. But I've had a terrible stomach bug for the last few days so who knows. DH is off work for starting today for the 4th of July weekend!! And my best friend is coming with her kids to stay with us for a few days. So excited!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

No symptoms here but I never had symptoms early - pregnant or not.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.
I am the happiest person in the world today. We heard a heartbeat of 160bpm. I cried and then my midwife cried. I think I had convinced myself, dh and the midwife that the news was going to be bad.

thank you for thinking about me today.


----------



## MeganS0326

So happy for you, Spud!!!!


----------



## Jess_11

Awww spud that is just great news! Delighted for you. It must be a huge relief. Lol at the midwife crying as well!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wonderful news Spud!! Congrats! I hope this helps you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Jess_11

How's everyone else doing? I'm 9dpo or so today. Been testing lots and all bfn's, really feeling out this month again. Boobs sore and the usual af cramps. Not testing again until I'm due on Thursday. So so sick of seeing the stark white screen &#128556;

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## ItsAWonder

9 dpo here as well but not testing yet. It's weird though - my stomach has been a little queasy the past few days. I never had symptoms with my previous pregnancies (losses or my daughter) until 6 or so weeks and my DD has a bit of an upset tummy so I don't think it's anything but.... maybe....

I was going to wait until AF but I think I might test on Wed as DH and I both have the day off of work.

Jess - good luck to you! 9 dpo is still really early for a positive test so hang in there!


----------



## MeganS0326

If FF is right I'm 11dpo today. Tested yesterday and got a BFN. I'm starting to think FF is wrong and that I'm just getting ready to O in the next day or two. I wish I had an OPK to see if it's getting positive or not. I guess it's a waiting game at this point. I'm going to wait until Saturday to test again. Good luck on Wednesday and Thursday Itsawonder and Jess!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I have just felt off and decided I couldn't wait any longer. Only 9 dpo! Won't be able to tell hubby until Wednesday but so excited and hopeful he or she will stick!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1591.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MeganS0326

Omg omg omg!!!! Itsawonder I'm so happy for you!!! Stick beanie stick!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Whoop whoop itsawonder. Congratulations. I'm very happy and excited for you.


----------



## Jess_11

Aw congrats Itsawonder!!! Woo hoo! Sticky dust to you. That's a great line for 9dpo..:flower:


----------



## La Bergere

ItsAWonder said:


> I have just felt off and decided I couldn't wait any longer. Only 9 dpo! Won't be able to tell hubby until Wednesday but so excited and hopeful he or she will stick!

Aww! Congrats to you!!! x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks ladies! I actually had a few minutes with DH and got to tell him. We are so excited but will feel even better when I miss AF and/or see tests get darker. I still can't believe this happened so fast!


----------



## Mondie

Congratulations itsawonder. H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MeganS0326

ItsAWonder said:


> How's everyone doing?

I'm doing good. 3dpo today according to corrected O date on fertility friend. I'm feeling blah about my chances this month. We've all been off and on sick this month so we hardly got any BD'ing done. By some miracle we did manage to BD on O day and two days prior so I think I have a chance but we shall see. I'm particularly bummed if we don't get preggers this month as it will mean DS will be over 2 years old by the time the baby will be born. I really wanted them to be close in age. Also, one of our friends just found out she is having twins and I'm super jealous. If I could pick what we get, I really want twin girls (call me crazy, I know).

Sorry for the vent there.

How are you? Feeling pregnant yet?


----------



## ItsAWonder

I get a little queasy still in the AM but nothing major. Just like the first pregnancy though, I am really bloated and not able to button many of my pants or zip my skirts all of the say. Two people have already looked right at my belly, made a funny face and turned away. When I said "what was that about" they said "oh, nothing...." I wonder if we will have to announce early.

Bd'ing two days before O and the day of sounds great! I only get pregnant if we bd the day of O! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Spudtastic

Megan - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. It only takes one BD so you could be in with a chance. 
I think there are lots of pros and cons with age gaps. We started trying for no2 when DD was 9 months old. I figured I would get her a sibling by the time she was two easily as we got pregnant with dd pretty quickly. Then nothing happened (my own fault really as I didn't realise I that o is very irregular for me. Then my first mc would have been due when my dd just turned two, second was 2 years 4 months, and now this one will be due a few weeks before dd turns three.
I was bummed for a while but then I see other children with 3 year age gaps playing with each other and i played with my sister with a nearly 4 year age gap. She will be a bit more knowing and can 'help' with the baby. I hope this makes you feel better 

itsawonder - oh that early bloat...it's so hard. Just pretend you're eating more pies. Ha ha, sorry.

AFm - after a good scan last week I felt happier for a few days now I'm back to general terror again. I want this baby so badly. I just want him or her in my arms. I think too much knowledge is a bad thing. Apart from the hyperemis I had with dd, emotionally I breezed through the pregnancy.


----------



## ItsAWonder

You will be there before you know it spud. It seems so long while going through it but then one day you look back and it has flown by.


----------



## Spudtastic

ItsAWonder said:


> You will be there before you know it spud. It seems so long while going through it but then one day you look back and it has flown by.

Gosh that's so true. I remember thinking with dd that pregnancy would never end and now she's 2 and a half.


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies! Feeling better about it all today! I am 4dpo, and I think this is officially the slowest TWW of my life. Lol We are planning a trip to the lake this weekend so that has me at least a little occupied.

Glad you pregnant gals are doing great!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Have so much fun on your vacation!


----------



## La Bergere

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing?

I started our first proper month of TTC #2 this month. Back to only 3 cups of caffeine a day, taking pre-conception vitamins etc and generally behaving myself! Exciting but daunting all in one go.

Hopefully it won't take 9 months this time, but I'm not holding out much hope. Trying to fit in BD'ing around OV'ing and a demanding and very lively 20 month old is quite difficult!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi La Bergere! Sounds like you have a good TTC plan in place. I hope you catch an eggie soon!!! 

AFM, not hopeful for this month. CD6 today. DH will be out of town during what I think will be my FW so that's going to suck. On top of all of that my dad passed away on Monday so I've got a few crazy days ahead of me. This is also cycle #12 of TTC #2 so it's been over a year of trying with no luck. Grrrr. The one good thing about this month is that my DH has agreed to go back to taking the supplements he was taking before I got pregnant with DS. They were recommended by the RE to improve his swimmers morphology. I hope it gives us the boost we need. FX


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck ladies!

I had a scan on Monday at 6w3d by lmp and saw sac and two yolks (twins) but no fetal poles and no HBs. We are hoping we are just early but the doctor is not very optimistic. With my history he wants me to be prepared for the worst. We are booked for another scan on Monday so I am hoping for the best!


----------



## Spudtastic

ItsAWonder said:


> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I had a scan on Monday at 6w3d by lmp and saw sac and two yolks (twins) but no fetal poles and no HBs. We are hoping we are just early but the doctor is not very optimistic. With my history he wants me to be prepared for the worst. We are booked for another scan on Monday so I am hoping for the best!

Aw itsAwonder - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Is that 6w3d by lmp or by ovulation? When I had my early scan the medical teams had to go by my lmp. so they gave me a scan at 7 weeks. I knew I was around 5w2days to 5w4days BUT at the scan we only saw a 4 to 5 week gestation sac and NOTHING ELSE. I wasn't optimitic at all. Then at a scan just under three weeks later we saw a baby measuring 8w1day. Everyone was surprised. Even if you know when you ovulated the implantation could have been later etc.

I don't want to give any false hope but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that those two little babies will be there at your next scan.

Do you have another scan booked in?


----------



## Mondie

ItsAWonder said:


> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I had a scan on Monday at 6w3d by lmp and saw sac and two yolks (twins) but no fetal poles and no HBs. We are hoping we are just early but the doctor is not very optimistic. With my history he wants me to be prepared for the worst. We are booked for another scan on Monday so I am hoping for the best!

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Itsawonder, I'm saying prayers for you from now until Monday. I hope it's like Spud says and the dates are off due to a late O or implantation.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I am hopeful that dates are off as well. I used an OPK so I believe I ovulated on the 27th but maybe it was a day later or implanted later than I think. Since I had a strong BFP on 9dpo I am not sure how much later it could have implanted but with twins maybe my HCG rose quickly.

At my u/s I was 6w3d by LMP and 6w2d by my believed ovulation day.

It's been a long week so far but I am trying to hang onto hope for Monday. My betas are still rising and were at 33,000 on Monday which is an odd number. It's good to high for a singleton but a bit low for twins. The past two days though I have begun to get nauseated and am extremely tired. I don't know how much of this is pregnancy symptoms and how much is stress.

I guess I just need to keep waiting....

How are you all doing?


----------



## MrsTB

Hi ladies, my bad for being away so long so sincere apologies! It got to the point where coming on the other forums & reading other threads was unintentionally just raising my own anxiety about my own bump so had to stop. Anyway here I am at 36+1 tomorrow then I stop work. Not sure where the time has gone! Cos of the age thing I'm having sweeps from 37 weeks onwards otherwise they'll induce me at 39 weeks..so when ppl ask me when bump is due I can't give a straightforward answer! Hope you're all doing ok ladies & having smooth pregnancies & staying strong & believing!


----------



## ZoeZo

I'm 39 and TTC#2 tried briefly this time last year then left it over the Winter 2014 for a few reasons.

This is month 3 where BFN, back to CD2 today, so I'm out again...

DD1 I fell so easily! Didn't think have any problem second time round :(


----------



## MeganS0326

MrsTB, I can't believe that you are so far along!!!! How exciting! Glad you are doing well. Please remember to come update us when that little one makes their appearance. 

ZoeZo, welcome! Hopefully your quest for #2 is quick!

AFM, I'm on cycle #14. Grrrrrr. Right now I'm trying to focus on losing a bit of weight in the hopes it helps with TTC.


----------



## archangel24

Are ya still trying? im with ya! ttc #2 :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Yes I'm still trying. Waiting to O right now. How long have you been at it? How old is your LO?


----------



## archangel24

It took us 6 months with #1 after a miss :( Then I got blessed with my sweet son, he is 20 months. Now we have been trying for about 3 months for #2 and just praying that i don't have the miss first again. Its just so scary...


----------



## MeganS0326

Wow. We are in a very similar situation. My son is 18 months. I had a mc the cycle before I fell pregnant with him. I have PCOS so it takes me longer to get there but I haven't lost hope yet. 

FX we both get our BFP's soon!!!


----------



## Mondie

Hi All, just wanted to stop by and say hello. I'm now 26 weeks pregnant and it's flying by. Like Mrs TB said I just wanted you all to keep the faith. I really do have everything crossed for you ladies. Xx


----------



## dimmu

I'm 38 and cycle 4 ttc#2. Currently 7dpo with no symptoms to report, not testing until AF is due but not feeling overly hopeful as we only BD'ed once on my fertile days, the day before I o'ed.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## dizzynic

I'm on cd 1 I'm also 38 this will be baby number 6 x


----------



## JDsBaby

Hello ladies! Just wanted to share my story. I'm 37 (38 on the 30th) and my DH is 38 (39 on 12/23) I have a dd who is 15 and my dd has 3 from his previous relationship but we feel our family is not complete. This is our second cycle ttc after 3 months of tracking my cycle. I'm currently in my fertile week and we have been bding every other day. 
Hoping this is our month a bfp would be a wonderful gift for both of us!

It's nice to have a place to share the ups and downs of ttc in the later of the 30s.

Fingers crossed we get all get that BFP soon!


----------



## MeganS0326

Good luck, JDsBaby! FX you get your BFP soon!!

AFM, I'm so over this cycle. FF keeps giving me crosshairs and then taking them away. So frustrating!!


----------



## Laummatt

Hi girls, 

do you mind if I join? I've just turned 38 and am thinking of trying for a last baby. I have 3 boys and thought I was done but that feeling has changed. Am just happy to see what happens at the moment, I'm not very confident that I'm very fertile anymore. I have been told I have tiny fibroids and a tilted uterus (although I've been pregnant 4 times before!) With the younger two I attended acupuncture and TCM in a bid to get pregnant, this is not something I am doing again. What will be will be!


----------



## JDsBaby

MeganS0326 said:


> Good luck, JDsBaby! FX you get your BFP soon!!
> 
> AFM, I'm so over this cycle. FF keeps giving me crosshairs and then taking them away. So frustrating!!

Thanks MeganS0326! Looks like I'm on to the tww:coffee:

I've never charted with Fertility Friends but have been told they like to play with those cross hairs. I use and app on my phone


----------



## JDsBaby

Laummatt said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> do you mind if I join? I've just turned 38 and am thinking of trying for a last baby. I have 3 boys and thought I was done but that feeling has changed. Am just happy to see what happens at the moment, I'm not very confident that I'm very fertile anymore. I have been told I have tiny fibroids and a tilted uterus (although I've been pregnant 4 times before!) With the younger two I attended acupuncture and TCM in a bid to get pregnant, this is not something I am doing again. What will be will be!

Hi Laummat:flower:

I'm new to the group too, it's nice to have a place for us um seasoned gals guess you can say :haha:

Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon!


----------



## archangel24

Yes! Sticky baby dust to you :) Today I am 7dpo an i am def feeling some little throbby cramps in my uterus area. Hoping and praying for implantation!


----------



## Laummatt

I'm only at the beginning of my cycle so keen to hear how you all get on this month. Does anyone else have concerns regarding their health having a baby later in life?? - Are we really that already?!!!


----------



## JDsBaby

archangel24 said:


> Yes! Sticky baby dust to you :) Today I am 7dpo an i am def feeling some little throbby cramps in my uterus area. Hoping and praying for implantation!

Fights crossed it's implantation happening:thumbup:


----------



## MrsTB

MeganS0326 said:


> MrsTB, I can't believe that you are so far along!!!! How exciting! Glad you are doing well. Please remember to come update us when that little one makes their appearance.

Hi Megan hi ladies! Wanted to share with that I have another daughter!! She arrived at 37+6. The midwives told me that I delivered in an hour of arriving at the hospital!! I had a membrane sweep at 37+2. 
Feeling so blessed! Dd1 is over the moon! 
I keep thinking it was this time last year that I was in the throws of the emotional rollercoaster of ttc 2 & the impact of it not happening/ is it not meant to be?.. my dd1 not having a sibling etc etc ... & here I am! ...just wow! 
Keep having faith ladies! It will happen...it does when it does....I firmly believe it's all part of our own individual stories! :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## MeganS0326

MrsTB said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTB, I can't believe that you are so far along!!!! How exciting! Glad you are doing well. Please remember to come update us when that little one makes their appearance.
> 
> Hi Megan hi ladies! Wanted to share with that I have another daughter!! She arrived at 37+6. The midwives told me that I delivered in an hour of arriving at the hospital!! I had a membrane sweep at 37+2.
> Feeling so blessed! Dd1 is over the moon!
> I keep thinking it was this time last year that I was in the throws of the emotional rollercoaster of ttc 2 & the impact of it not happening/ is it not meant to be?.. my dd1 not having a sibling etc etc ... & here I am! ...just wow!
> Keep having faith ladies! It will happen...it does when it does....I firmly believe it's all part of our own individual stories! :hugs::cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you and your family!! Thank you so much for coming back to update us. I'm glad your labor was quick!! And thank you for the encouraging words. I really needed them right now. The frustration of TTC has been really getting to me this cycle.


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations mrstb. I bet dd1 is so excited to have a little sister. Well done on a quick birth. How long was your birth with dd1.

I am also having another girl. 

Megan - I also thought I'd never get successfully pregnant. I won't be happy until our little lady is here tho. We were ttc from when dd was 9 months old. 

I really hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## MrsTB

Spudtastic said:


> Congratulations mrstb. I bet dd1 is so excited to have a little sister. Well done on a quick birth. How long was your birth with dd1.
> 
> I am also having another girl.

Congrats Spud on girl bump #2! You've not got long to go!! The 3rd trimester always feels the longest doesn't it?!!

Labour for dd1 was 2 to 2 1/2 hrs I think so I was told to expect another quick birth but definitely not as quick as it was with dd2!! I don't know which is better or worse a slow build up to pain of childbirth over several hours or a fast build up which was the case with me?!! I had to have an episiotomy with both, 3rd degree tear with dd1 & 2nd degree tear with dd2!! :dohh:


----------



## Spudtastic

Mrstb - wow two super fast births. I think birth is not esy quick or slow. Dd1 was back to back and my contractions were continuous from 2.5cm...no breaks and it took 15 hours from there. After 6 hours I gave in and had an epidural....bliss. I was hoping for a shorter birth this time.


----------



## MeganS0326

Spudtastic said:


> Congratulations mrstb. I bet dd1 is so excited to have a little sister. Well done on a quick birth. How long was your birth with dd1.
> 
> I am also having another girl.
> 
> Megan - I also thought I'd never get successfully pregnant. I won't be happy until our little lady is here tho. We were ttc from when dd was 9 months old.
> 
> I really hope it happens for you soon.

Spud!!! So glad to see you are moving along nicely. Bet you are getting excited!!!
Thanks for the encouraging words. I'm having a hell of a cycle so I need all the positive thought I can get. We've been trying for #2 since I got the all clear at 6 weeks after DS was born and he will be 2 in 5 months!!!


----------



## Mondie

Congrats MrsTB, wow what a super speedy birth! Spud, hope the 3rd tri speeds by for you. I'm 28 weeks pregnant and it's dragging!!! Keep thinking that once Christmas is here, it'll be over fairly soon! 

Megan, I think we've all been there feeling what you are feeling, it really is horrible. However, we are proof that it can happen, so please keep the faith. Xx


----------



## MrsTB

Mondie said:


> Congrats MrsTB, wow what a super speedy birth! Spud, hope the 3rd tri speeds by for you. I'm 28 weeks pregnant and it's dragging!!! Keep thinking that once Christmas is here, it'll be over fairly soon!
> 
> Megan, I think we've all been there feeling what you are feeling, it really is horrible. However, we are proof that it can happen, so please keep the faith. Xx

Thanks Mondie & congrats to you too! You're in that final leg now! Have you had a relatively smooth pregnancy so far? Do you know what you're having or keeping it a surprise?!! I bet your LO is excited! 

Totally ditto your words for Megan & the other ladies here! :hugs:


----------



## TLK

CONGRATS ladies - you give us such hope. I am still ttc #2 at 38, almost 39 years old. Just did our first and last (no more money) IVF cycle and am in the horrible TWW. It makes me so happy to see us older women getting pregnant!

I have a client who had her first at 40 and her second at 43. All natural too. She said her fertility treatment was mai tai's in Hawaii. I like that approach.


----------



## lamago

Ladies can I join? I'm 38 TTC #2. For the last 6 months, started 3 months after my son was born and he's 8 now. We tried for DS for 20 long cycles and we're finally successful with IUI . Hopong this time around we can do it natural but I'm going to ask for a referral.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hey TLK, I know its been awhile but do you have any updates??

lamago, welcome to the group! Good luck on getting a natural BFP this time around!!!


----------



## TLK

Well Megan I am currently 5 weeks 3 days pregnant. I ended up transferring two embryos (3 day) and am waiting for my ultrasound to see if there is one or 2 in there. I am really hoping for only 1! My toddler loses his mind whenever he sees me holding a baby so I'm not sure who he's going to be once baby arrives (in July/August). That's of course if I make it that far - I have had 2 miscarriages so I know I'm not in the clear for awhile. I turn 39 soon...ugh I am starting to feel old. 

Megan - how is this cycle going for you?

Good luck everyone and baby dust to you all!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, TLK!!! I'm so happy for you! I'll keep my FX that you have a super sticky bean (or two) in there!!! H&H 9 months!!!

AFM, this cycle is going ok so far. Trying to BD EOD right now, just waiting to O. I took Soy Isoflavones for the first time this cycle so we shall see how that pans out. I'm hopeful for a Christmas BFP!! I too turn 39 soon so I need to get the show on the road. I gave myself a TTC deadline of 40!


----------



## La Bergere

Happy New Year to you. 
Congrats to all of the ladies that have got their BFP's!

For all of us that haven't yet, lets hope 2016 is our year!! :thumbup:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi! Forgot to update on this thread, I got my BFP on 12/29. Hope everyone is having a great New Year!


----------



## MrsTB

MeganS0326 said:


> Hi! Forgot to update on this thread, I got my BFP on 12/29. Hope everyone is having a great New Year!

OMG Megan!!! Super congrats!! You must be over the moon! So so happy for you! How you feeling?! I know you've had a long journey! Hope you have a happy & health 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks, MrsTB!! I'm doing good so far just really really tired. Pregnancy with a toddler is no joke. Lol. How've you been? Adjusting well to your new little one??


----------



## La Bergere

We took a break from TTC #2 as it was all getting a bit much, we'd been trying for nearly 18 months with no joy. 

I got a BFP this morning! I couldn't work out why I was so tired, then AF was a bit late... and boom...:happydance:

I'm very nervous about this one and very happy to be given a second chance at becoming a Mummy again. I have fingers crossed for a sticky healthy little thing to arrive in Feb 2017. 

For all of you still trying. Keep the faith. And try training for a half marathon. That seemed to work for me:) LOL!:wacko:


----------

